# Honda 300 54% gear reduction



## 601xmr12 (May 31, 2012)

I'm looking for someone who can make me a 54% gear reduction for my honda 300. If you know someone who will tell me or will make one for me message me please thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Search in Honda section lots of info already there. Please always search before posting. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

